# gear closet clean out



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

I have several items for sale.

Team realtree Windstopper vest, Realtree AP camo size large SOLD

Team realtree Windstopper jacket advantage max 1 camo size XXL $50 PENDING SALE

Hornady 7mm bullets (for reloading) gmx 139 gr 40 ct- SOLD 
139 gr SST 100 ct- SOLD 
Rem Accutip 140 gr 50 ct- SOLD

Vortex universal size small 28-45 mm spotting scope camera adapter SOLD

*Solvid camstrap Head camera mount system and hat $20* _*STILL AVAILABLE*_

Bowslings primos and tarantula SOLD

_*Eskimo Barracuda plus 10 inch gas auger, nice condition, sharp blades $225*_ *STILL AVAILABLE*

Let me know if you have questions

Thanks,

Aaron


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

What city do you live in?


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

I live in sandy.


----------

